# I dont sleep+very vivid dreaming



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

What you're describing is lucid dreaming. As far as I know, it's perfectly normal. Some people have them more than others and some people never experience it. I don't do it often, maybe once every couple of months.

Lucid dreaming, according to the article, happens during REM sleep, which I believe is the healthiest kind of sleep for a person to have. That might explain why you can get so little sleep and still feel rested the next day.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

For the abnormal sleep patterns, you may want to see a doctor, its not good to be getting so little sleep. Cant offer much help there. Like above poster said, you usally lucid dream in heavy sleep, so thats at least good. 

For the weird dreams. First of all, im so jealous of you for being able to lucid dream so easily! I very rarely can control my dreams, or even realise that I'm dreaming. 
As for the weirdness of your dreams, i can totally relate. All my friends say they have dreams about school, or normal life. Only about 5% of my dreams could actually happen. Most of the time my dreams will jump from one scene to another, making sense at the time, but afterwoulds, make no sense whatsoever. Ive had a dream where my school collapsed on top of me, then turned into a bunch of umbrellas, i wont get into it but it gets weirder. Those of us with wild imaginations have wacky dreams, the more all over the place/extraordinary your dreams are, the more active your imagination i say. I love having weird dreams, they are entertaining and tell me a bit more about where my brain wonders off too. My dreams usually relate to whats on my mind, so your probably do too. My dreams often have horses, lotr or my friends in them. Dreams can also reflect your state of mind, having sad dreams could mean you're depressed, upbeat fast paced dreams could mean your anxious or happy. 
I say enjoy your weird dreams, maybe even write them down, they make great stories. I have had so many weird dreams, they make my nights interesting


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So long as you wake up feeling rested, there's no real reason to consult a doctor. Lucid dreaming is perfectly normal.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds like you're not as far under when you have REM sleep than the average person. I occasionally dream like you're describing, where I can just perceive that I'm dreaming and I want to alter the plot because I don't like how it's turning out, or I want to add something in. Also at least once I have dreamed a sequence, where the next night I get "Part 2" where "Part 1" left off.

The weirdest dream I ever had was when I was 16. I dreamt I was riding my mare from our farm (in Australia) to a regional centre 60km away, which could actually be done by continuing along the state forest tracks we used to roam, except for some reason the Swiss Alps suddenly and paradoxically appeared between the forest and the town. So we had this really pretty ride, like _The Sound of Music_. When we got to the town, we found that U2 were doing an afternoon gig there, and on investigating I found they were, ridiculously, playing at a pre-school! A little girl came out and asked if she could hold my horse while I went in. There was a stage inside and they were sort of doing an acoustic set, mostly to pre-schoolers, and I remember thinking, "All this political talk between songs is really inappropriate for this audience!" And then suddenly I found I was sitting on a toilet that had appeared mysteriously in the middle of the hall floor, and there was no cubicle around me, a most disagreeable scenario. Then I woke up. :rofl:

Hahaha, I still remember that one vividly even though it was over 25 years ago!

My husband often dreams things that could totally be sold to movie makers for inspiration, and that heavily feature aliens. :lol: Have you yourself ever considered writing your lucid dreams down and contacting Hollywood? Might improve the movie industry!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember reading something about people (they were basically called overachievers lol) who GENUINELY (not making themselves or anything this was their _healthy_ normal)
-got very little sleep and were rested on it (2/3)
-naturally had very upbeat personalities
-very active

Probably all of us WANT to be like that lol but these people were naturally genuinely like this.

In most cases (99% I don't remember the ratio, but it's a very rare "disorder") getting two hours of sleep would not be healthy or genuinely restful for pretty much anyone lol.

Look it up I read about it awhile ago so am probably not being super accurate but the basics are there.

I would mention it to your dr. No reason not to. But I wouldn't be worried about it if you are genuinely rested (you may think you are but not be though). It's quite likely nothing but it won't hurt and may be relevant.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I rarely remember my dreams, but when I do, they are usually bad somehow!

I sleep 7-8 hours.

I would love to be able to dream and control it!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I, too, have very vivid dreams but have never lucid dreamed I don't think. I don't think the dreaming is a cause for concern, but your sleep patterns may be, especially since you are at the age where you are still doing a lot of growing. I would bring it up to your doctor. 

As for weird dreams, where do I even start?

-I had a dream I was coughing up blood. 
-I had a dream that a royal person was getting married at my farrier's house (which was in my backyard?!) and that all horse people were invited. I wanted to go ride and ride from a string of his horses, but I couldn't because it kept raining. Then, people from a fiction story I've been writing started dying, so I wanted to visit them at the cemetery with a friend of mine. I put her on my Arabian, and while I was trying to tack up my horse, Rusty, Knight ran off with her and she disappeared mysteriously into the wilderness. 

-I was riding in a competitive trail competition with a team of four people. One of the people was a boy I had a fling with, except he dropped out of the competition. My horse kept breaking his reins so I had to put a string in his mouth to use as a bit and reins, and our saddle kept sliding upside down. Eventually, I had to drop out of the competition because I got so tired. 

-In real life, my grungy neighbor threatened to shoot my dog if she appeared on his property again - long story short, I think it's more about the fact that I won't talk to him (he's my age) than about my dog. Anyway, I had this dream where I was throwing a surprise party for my ex-best friend, and I couldn't find my dog or my mom's client's dogs. I thought that this kid had shot them, so I ran around the city looking for him, including running over a bridge with a gazillion piles of debris on it. I finally found him in the school, and I blew up at him, and he admitted to shooting the dogs. Well, then I found the dogs, and it turned out they were alive, but he had stabbed them. 

Thank you, antidepressants.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmm, there was a study done reasonably recently where they put one group of depressed people on antidepressants and one only on an aerobic exercise programme (social not alone if I remember right), and they found the second group did better than the first. I thought that was really interesting.

Curious dreams though, CL. It's funny how we mix geographies together when we're asleep. How amazing that your fictional people came to life - or should that be death? ;-)


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

We should start a thread about all our weird dreams. Slightly off topic, but does anyone know how to lucid dream? I've heard that writing down your dreams can help, but i cant bring myself to write every morning. Or that if you remain awake but very still you will be able to lucid dream, but i cant stay still to save my life (seriously am starting to think i have ADHD, I have all the symptoms). 

And just because i think my dreams make the best stories, heres a few that i remember:

Probably the earliest dream i remember was quite brief. I climbed under my old house to find a pride of these talking lions, i then had dinner with them.

Probably the earliest weird dream i remember was when I was at a rodeo. Except it was in a giant pit in the middle of a forest. So i was walking around the forest picking grass clumps because i wanted the sunflowers seeds underneath them. Then i passed this school, and suddenly i was in the rodeo pit in a giant glass tube :shock: and Talyor Swift was in a tube next to me :shock: and the bull was ****ed cause he couldn't get us.

Another dream consisted of my trying to climb this mountain in the middle of the city which was only about 20m tall and cars were driving up it. I was running from someone and then realised i was dreaming, turned around and galloped at him on my horse who just appeared, then i climbed the mountain and ate tacos.

I have had a lot of dreams where i can fly but only by running then jumping into the air and hoping to fly, but it doesnt work everytime. Most recent one was when I was in the city on a cliff and had to climb down because i couldn't fly. Then i flew to the beach and taunted my friends as they swam around.

I love my horse dreams, though they are rare compared to my weird dreams. And then there was last nights dream,which consisted of me hunting people with a gigantic net and dumping them at my school....


----------

